# Weather Reports



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Curious who everyone uses for offshore wave heighs. I mainly look at Swellinfo and NOAA.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I use Windfinder, but you can't beat the Bouy reports. Real is Real.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Call the innerlight surf report. 850-432-3566.

Can't get a more accurate on the beach wave height and wind speed report.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Guess I should have titled this weather forcast instead of report. I was thinking of 1-3 day out since anything outside of that is pretty much useless. Thanks for the input.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I am also interested, but have little to add as I am just breaking into the offshore kayak scene. Subscribed.


----------



## 2500Nauticstar (May 29, 2014)

Try sailflow.com


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know how many times I have watched the seas forecast all week, and leave birmingham with 1-2's forcast, and when I get down, it's 3-4's all weekend, even though the forcast still says 1-2's


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> I don't know how many times I have watched the seas forecast all week, and leave birmingham with 1-2's forcast, and when I get down, it's 3-4's all weekend, even though the forcast still says 1-2's


Sounds about right. First time I went kayak fishing offshore I was coming down from atlanta and that day NOAA said 1-2. It has been awhile since I had been out in the ocean and thought, shit these waves look a hell of a lot higher than I remember 1-3 foot seas. But I figure the day off report had to be correct. Me and my buddy who had never been out in the ocean managed to get out and fish for about 2-3 hours before coming in after breaking white caps almost tipped us a few times. I come home and get on the forum, and asked if anyone went out and could comment if they felt the waves were 1-2 as reported by NOAA. By al accounts they where 4-6 that day WTF NOAA!! Also one boat sank that same day a couple miles outside the pass.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

swellinfo is fairly close the majority of the time but have to know how to read it


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

this morning swellinfo was calling 2-3 all weekend and now its 0-1. I guess that means its a crap shoot.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

'Windfinder' is calling for 0.4 to 0.7 meters. 

From 1 1/4 to 2 1/4 ft.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Yakin_it_up said:


> Sounds about right. First time I went kayak fishing offshore I was coming down from atlanta and that day NOAA said 1-2. It has been awhile since I had been out in the ocean and thought, shit these waves look a hell of a lot higher than I remember 1-3 foot seas. But I figure the day off report had to be correct. Me and my buddy who had never been out in the ocean managed to get out and fish for about 2-3 hours before coming in after breaking white caps almost tipped us a few times. I come home and get on the forum, and asked if anyone went out and could comment if they felt the waves were 1-2 as reported by NOAA. By al accounts they where 4-6 that day WTF NOAA!! Also one boat sank that same day a couple miles outside the pass.


Reports give average wave height (a percentage of waves), maximum wave height and swell height. Depending on what you are reading and how. Wave period is one of your most important tools. If you are depending on these reports and don't get wave period as a component of your report, get another report that includes it. 

It's been said so many times, in this forum. 16ft. swells, at sea, are not a problem for kayaks but wave heights as little as 1 1/2 ft. with a 1 second wave period can reek havoc.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Good point about NOAA. They never list periods. Looks like 5 second periods for 1-2 footers for the weekend. I would consider that a good spacing for smaller waves, but would be interested in your opinion on that .


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Well, I launched in it at 5:45 this morning off of Pickens, and did my surf landing at 9 ish. No problems whatsoever, got kinda wet going out when the bow cut through some breaking waves. I've been "offshore" a total of three times, if that helps


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Just another tip. I also like to pull up some webcams before I head out.


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

Webcams do help. The only time I've wrecked coming in was when some really odd ground swells kicked up after 9:30 AM. We had been out 2 miles plus slick as glass bottom fishing. Noticed the big 4-6 ft ground swells when coming in. I think a big thunderstorm way out in the GOM was the culprit. I use a radar app on my iPhone now while fishing to check for storm development I can't see. I know the slightest SE wind creates problems every time. Normally conditions are best with a W-NW wind in my opinion. I agree wave period is really important more important than swell height to some extent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Swellinfo for weather and wind info. Magic seaweed app for suf report


----------

